# Juwel filter adaption



## jamesb (29 Jun 2012)

Does anyone know of a ready made outlet set will fit the outlet of juwel internal aquariums? I know juwel don't make one but wondered if the fluval range for example fits


----------



## Alastair (29 Jun 2012)

as in a spray bar outlet???


----------



## jamesb (29 Jun 2012)

Yarp that's the kitty


----------



## Alastair (29 Jun 2012)

No I don't think they do mate, but nothing stopping buying a little bit of clear hose, run a good 5 centimetres of it off the end of the juwel outlet then buy a branded spray bar and slot it into the clear hose?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wazuck (30 Jun 2012)

Yeah I've just used an eheim spray bar on my aquael Kani 80. The tubing for the eheim was a bit smaller but it fitted nice and tight into the aquael tubing. Works a treat.


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Jun 2012)

the best thing i have ever seen used of the Juwel outlet is a Hydor deflector. Nice even distribution.

http://www.aquariumonline.co.uk/hydor_f ... 01617.html


----------



## Matt Warner (30 Jun 2012)

Hi, I managed to fit a fluval spray bar onto the pump of my juwel filter, it works a treat.


----------

